# Changes in Working Holiday Visa scheme in 2014



## Maive178 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello everybody,

Do you have any idea when (and if) are going to by new announcements of changes in visas to Australia?

Last news about Working Holiday (or Holiday and Work) visas about upcoming negotiations with Czech Republic, Slovakia, Cyprus, Greece and other EU countries were announced in 2012. I believe there must have been some progress in negotiations... Do you have any idea what is going on? Is it still realistic to be changed (implemented) in 2014?

(or maybe some inside info? I'm specifically interested into WHV for Slovak Republic)

Thanks a lot for any info, opinion or idea where to find it out!

Barbora


----------

